# ATN PVS-7 Night vision



## ben (Mar 20, 2011)

So, you guys will probably laugh, but I found a killer deal on a pair of these night vision goggles and picked them up. They were missing the collimator (piece that transmits the single image to both eyes) but I picked one of those up and it should be here Thursday. I am sure many of you have experience with these and was wanting your take on them.

Yes, I know I don't need them, but they are cool. I will probably trade or sell them here soon for some firearms or just straight cash. I was also looking at the PVS-14 monacle for mounting on my rifle behind my EOTech to play with at night.


----------



## fox1371 (Mar 20, 2011)

The PVS-7's pretty much blow.  The 14's are definitely better, however if you're looking for something to mount on your rifle I would look elsewhere.  A lot better stuff out there in regards to night optics for your rifle.

And yes...I am laughing at you for your purchase :)


----------



## ben (Mar 20, 2011)

LOL I knew it! Well right now they are just a toy and not something I am trusting my life to, so they are awesome to me. I would never have even considered buying anything like this had I not got the deal I did on them. I'll probably just sell them and make some cash or trade for something cool. Or reinact the Stepbrothers scene.


----------



## Casimir (Mar 23, 2011)

wow, imagine if we had these when we were 12!

Even better...we have 'em when we're 40.


----------



## ben (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the advice on these things, I ended up trading them off and made out pretty good...


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 4, 2011)

Damn tell me next time you get a deal like this. I am in Louisville about once a week


----------



## ben (Apr 4, 2011)

Will do. I got them for an insane price, put a new collimator in them, and traded them off for a Saiga 12, Draco AK pistol, Trijicon TA01NSN ACOG with a Trijicon red dot on top, and a good amount of cash. I am ready to go play with my new toys.


----------



## Headshot (Apr 5, 2011)

DO NOT get PB a pair, he'll go all Buffalo Bill on us.  Just beware if he wants a shipment of moth larvae with them also.

X2 on notification though, I'm 15 minutes away.


----------



## ben (Apr 6, 2011)

The KCR MG shoot is this weekend. You guys going?


----------



## Headshot (Apr 7, 2011)

ben said:


> The KCR MG shoot is this weekend. You guys going?



I might make it out there, I'll have to take a massive dose of B vitamins so I can deal with the heavy concentration of retards.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 7, 2011)

Nope will be out of town


----------



## ben (Apr 7, 2011)

Headshot said:


> I might make it out there, I'll have to take a massive dose of B vitamins so I can deal with the heavy concentration of retards.



Hit me up if you make it out. It would be cool to put a face with a name on here.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 8, 2011)

ben said:


> Hit me up if you make it out. It would be cool to put a face with a name on here.



Here is his picture


----------



## ben (Apr 10, 2011)

Polar Bear said:


> Here is his picture



I believe I saw him out there. If it wasn't him, it was his long lost twin.


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 11, 2011)

ben said:


> I was also looking at the PVS-14 monacle for mounting on my rifle behind my EOTech to play with at night.



monocle mounted on rifle is better... (for me)....  we use NVG for CQB and MOUT only, never in wood or forests. These pics are shot during LRP... but it was not very funny..... (monocle 2° gen.+... poor quality pics 'cause camera focused bad)


----------

